# Local stations changing affiliates what does this mean for one pass



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS

I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Good question. Keep this URL close by: https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

Thank you. I hope it's not a big issue but it's still a pain


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

Great they just said the change was going to be on Feb 29 Leap year day. I am sure this won't be an issue :-(


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


I would. Then change it to the new channel after things settle. Would have been more trivial had TiVo not eliminated multiple season passes.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


Within the 11 days before the switch you should be able to switch your CBS passes from WRAL to WNCN, and then vice-versa with NBC passes from WNCN to WRAL as the listings populate per day. Both stations are pretty much in a position to make this work for the sake of their audiences. Just go into the OnePass options for the show's new channel and switch it to WNCN or WRAL's slot when a new episode populates, and unless Gracenote/Tribune bungles it terribly, you'll be all set.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


If you have the One Pass set to All Channels, there is no issue.

If you have the One Pass set to WRAL or WCNC only, then there is an issue.

Simply change them to All Channels now just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

The same thing happened here in Indianapolis with CBS and the CW last year. The TiVo handled it fine here. It will really depend on if the guide reflects the change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


Forgot to mention you should check with www.zap2it.com since it uses the same database as Tivo. I find zap2it 99% accurate. TiVo is about 90%.


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Whoa, this is huge news! WRAL is the dominant station by far in the Raleigh-Durham market. CBS is likely to regret not negotiating a deal with them.

I wonder how this will impact WILM in Wilmington? It's owned by the same company and simulcasts the local news out of Raleigh as its sister station, and is also the local CBS affiliate. If WILM switched to NBC, we'd have two local NBC stations and no CBS station. Can't wrap my head around how they're going to deal with that down here. If they keep CBS at WILM, they won't be able to mention any NBC programming lead-ins ("Coming up after the local news is NBC evening news with Lester Holt!").

I guess I'll find out in a month and a half, haha.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


Rerun guided setup?
Or as another posts says set desired program(s) to record on all channels.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

You guys need to be careful with your call letters. WCNC is the Charlotte NBC affiliate. The Raleigh area station moving to CBS is WNCN.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

They did the same thing in Philadelphia area a few years back. I don't recall having to do anything to my pass list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SNJpage1 said:


> They did the same thing in Philadelphia area a few years back. I don't recall having to do anything to my pass list.


Philly loves to change stations and networks.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

KimHedrick said:


> You guys need to be careful with your call letters. WCNC is the Charlotte NBC affiliate. The Raleigh area station moving to CBS is WNCN.


I correct my post...I was a bit tired last night.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mrschimpf said:


> I correct my post...I was a bit tired last night.


I originally posted WNCN - saw yours and thought I was wrong, so I changed it. 

Oh well. My mistake for not double checking.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

They did the same thing here back in the late 90's or early 2000's. Our local ABC station was owned by Westinghouse before they took over CBS. The local stations owned by Westinghouse all switched over to CBS and swapped networks with the other station that used to be CBS. I don't recall ever having an issue with guide data, but I don't recall if this was pre-Tivo or not when it took place. I should think that any season passes you have set up for any given program should readjust automatically for changes in the channels in the guide. I'd just keep an eye on your upcoming recording list and make sure they show up after the channel switch.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may be irrelevant, but I want to throw it out as an observation. Last year, when the crap started with politics, I set a recording, using the guide, for Miss Universe. In a few days that program moved to a different channel/network. My To Do List did not change. It remained fixed and recorded the wrong program. I know this isn't a 1P and it was channel & time specific, but it's something to consider.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Great question, since this is happening in other cities too. Boston is about to go down that path also.

But for a TiVo owner? I wouldn't overthink it.

Easiest way: just set your one pass to 'new only' and set it to 'all stations.'

Then, as you get close to the swap day, just look at the guide and see if the shows are now on the new stations. If so, done. 

If not, just change your One Pass to reflect the new station.

Good luck!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Could you not just for the fun of it, just change your Line-up to a new area code with the same stations with different channel #'s.

Then see how your current One Passes get handled

(Edit)I was thinking call letters for affiliates of CBS,NBC,ABC... was given by the Network.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gang -

First things first - may I assume that One Pass doesn't exist on my TiVo HD (Series 3) ?

I changed my Season Passes to reflect the recent (Feb 29, 2016) network changes. But my channel list has not updated to reflect the network changes. Will I have to rerun some sort of Guided Setup subset to get these changes to take place?

For example, right now when I record the NBC Nightly News it has the CBS icon next to it on the Now Playing list.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You might be stuck with the wrong icons...

If you already manually changed SPs to the other channel, then you're likely done. If you had instead manually dealt with the time up until your Tivo recognized the network switch (i.e. manually recorded the shows on the new NBC station), then the Tivo *should* eventually figure it out.

If it doesn't figure it out within a few days or a week at most, I'd suggest filling up a lineup change on tivo's web page.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks, Mattack. I'll just see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I can live with the wrong network icon in my NP list. Just seems funny to see NBC Nightly News with the CBS icon next to it.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

tater2 said:


> Just found out my local CBS station is switching to NBC next month. The NBC station will switch to CBS
> 
> I have one passes setup for each network. It's set to record that station only. Will I have to modify all of the one passes to all channels after they change or is there a better way?


I have set up manual recordings to get me going until TiVo updates their database. Probably not the most elegant solution, but I knew of no other way to do it.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Good question. Keep this URL close by: https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


got the canned "we'll look into it" reply an hour or so later.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Noku Dzu said:


> I have set up manual recordings to get me going until TiVo updates their database. Probably not the most elegant solution, but I knew of no other way to do it.


ND -

I just redid my affected Season Passes with the new correct channel # and all is fine except for the icon issue in my NP list. But perhaps this simple approach doesn't work for One Pass users on newer hardware.

Bob


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

I am not sure I trust record all Chanel's. I have had it to fail before. Latest example. I created a one pass for the real O'neails awhile back before it was in the guide. Had it to record all new and any channel. I noticed this week before it came on that it was not set to record

I then edited the one pass and said to record on the only channel it was one. It then added it to the todo list

As for the incorrect icons, I filled out the form today. Hopefully they will update them soon


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago two of the local stations changed their network affiliations. Everything is going fine except that the icons in the Now Playing list are off. Ex. NBC Nightly News has the CBS icon next to it.

When I went to the Channel List it has the correct network affiliation - e.g. 1209 - NBC affiliate. It took a bit for that to get updated but even after it did it didn't fix the icon issue.

It's not a big deal at all and I haven't even rebooted to see if that would help. Anyone else noticed anything similar?

Thanks!


----------

